# air filter poll



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Lets see by a poll of majority which is the most used/best air filter. So if ur running aftermarket filter lets us know what it is.

Im running Moose filter


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

OEM nothing beats it


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

uni ftw


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Twin Air. Went to it after a K&N


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Depends on the bike. Twin Air for KQ's and Uni's for Brutes.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Nothing but stock Honda in the Rancher, and the Prairie had a K&N in it when I bought it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

running a uni filter ... no problems with it so far


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

uni and i like it


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Uni for me.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Uni for me... 3rd brute as well as 3rd Uni. Wont buy anything else.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Twin air for me.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

UNI is #1. Won't use anything else!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

have a uni also


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

looks like uni is a run away, 
06 650i= uni
07 750, team green= uni
07 750 nra= uni
05 680 rincon= uni
an every machine i work on gets a new uni with a top end rebuild( if they dont have one already)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i added a poll to this thread. I also voted for Twin Air. I have one in the Brute and the Prairie.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I run uni in all mine. Moose airfilter is made by UNI right?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

TwinAir for me.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i am running a twin air and been nothing but flawless....honestly i think twin air and uni are pretty darn close to the same thing...just uni is cheaper most of the time and kn are great but not for a offroad vehicle.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

HEY dumb question anyone got a pic of a UNI...never seen one and want to know why people like them. do they pull more air, are they water proof etc.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't have a pic unless I copy a link of someone that sells them. That wouldn't be too good for our sponsors that make this site what it is. Google uni and you can at least see what they look like. They are just a beefier version of the stock filter. They pull more air but are not waterproof. You do have to soak them down with air filter oil which makes the dirt stick to the filter to keep the majority from going in the motor. It will repel small amounts of water from the oil, but are by no means waterproof.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

_*1Big F*_...I have the K&N with the sand bag / sock thingie on it to repel dust in Florida, is there a place we could get the numbers to see if they truly are different. mabe a sponsor could pull a dyno with all 3 on one bike and prove or disprove the hype .


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

for me oem.dusty condtions.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Roboquad, everything has it's pros and cons. I would guess that the K&N would have the best numbers but OEM actually has the best protection when dirt is concerned. It's all about a happy medium unless you ride your bike in certain conditions. I would bet that they would all be fairly close in the end though...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

:agreed: TRUE. all relative to the needs of the rider.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm running a oem and an happy with it. At the mimb ride I pulled into a deep hole at a bad angle, dropped the front tire into it and fliped right over. The angle sensor killed the engine, but not before the clutch snork filled the clutch with water/mud. I had to use my come-along to flip it upright, and was scared to death to try and start it. I took the air cover off and saw about 1/2 cup of muddy water in the air box. But when I took the cleaner off, it was perfectly clean inside. The stock filter is soaked with a good coat of oil which I figure kept the water out. 

It wasn't completly swamped, and I'm sure the filter wouldn't save me if it had, but it did a fine job for me that day.

Pulled the drain plug on the clutch, and dried it out. Things have been fine since.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

OEM. Aint gonna change to nothing else since its real dusty down here.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bamajeepjunkie said:


> I run uni in all mine. Moose airfilter is made by UNI right?


Sure is...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

I run a uni air filter


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Currently running OEM in the Brute... but gonna go with UNI or TwinAir when I need another...

Running TwinAir in the Kodiak


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

UNI


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

UNI here as well


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

running a K&N with outerwears protection


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Uni in ever bike iv owned


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm running the oem and I spray it with filter oil , is that what everyone else is doing with the oem ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutematt750 said:


> I'm running the oem and I spray it with filter oil , is that what everyone else is doing with the oem ?


Whether its an oem or aftermarket, all foam filters require complete saturation with foam filter oil to work correctly. If you are just spraying some on the surface, its not enough to maximize filtration.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

brutematt750 said:


> I'm running the oem and I spray it with filter oil , is that what everyone else is doing with the oem ?


 spray it reaaal good.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

Pre charger on the k&n keeps the cat tails at bay


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> HEY dumb question anyone got a pic of a UNI...never seen one and want to know why people like them. do they pull more air, are they water proof etc.


here is a pic of the one i have, and they pull about the same air as a k&n but they are wayy cheaper, and they arent waterproof, cus my rancher wouldnt run right when mine was wet


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Accidentally voted for K&N, and meant to vote UNI. Opps. Wish there was a way a change your votes in these poles.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

UNI on everything I have ever owned , literally the first thing I buy for a new toy . Soaked in 15w40 motor oil , ring out excessive oil ,and spray with Maxima air filter oil . I have never had any problems with that method


----------



## onebad420a (Oct 24, 2010)

had moose and uni changed both to k&n with outwear u can hear a differance that i know


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I just bought a K&N , always used the OEM up till now , got the K&N for 30 bucks so thought I would give it a go.

Question though , and a silly one at that ( or stupid depending on how you take it ) , do I have to spray the K&N with the spray crap like I did with my OEM ? And what is the best way to clean the K&N filters ?


----------



## prairieforce (Mar 26, 2011)

K&N makes there own oil and cleaner for there filters that are best to use. The foam filter oil is for foam filters, K&N filters are more of a gauze filter. The K&N filter oil is dyed so you can tell where you sprayed on the filter. I never tried to clean a K&N with anything but their cleaner. So the answer to your question is no you can't use foam filter oil on a K&N.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Running well oiled stock filter


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

prairieforce said:


> K&N makes there own oil and cleaner for there filters that are best to use. The foam filter oil is for foam filters, K&N filters are more of a gauze filter. The K&N filter oil is dyed so you can tell where you sprayed on the filter. I never tried to clean a K&N with anything but their cleaner. So the answer to your question is no you can't use foam filter oil on a K&N.


X2...Always use the correct stuff....and get yourself a prefilter...you'll need it with a K&N.


----------



## palumbo (Sep 29, 2010)

no toil in while cleaning oem


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Ive always ran a UNI in my 450 now in my brute. I ride in coal hill areas and super dusty climate and have not had one issue!


----------

